
Stochastic magnetic circuits rival quantum computing - jonbaer
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02742-x
======
gus_massa
The title is very misleading and the whole article is quite misleading too. If
Nature want to protect it's brand it should raise the quality of their blog
because it's not the first time they posted something misleading.

They factorized numbers that are smaller than 1000 in 15 minutes. A classical
computer can factorize it instantly. It's not clear that the new method is
more efficient than a classic computer. [Moreover, I'm almost sure that it is
clear that it is not more efficient, but I may be missing something.] More
discussion in a previous thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21014681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21014681)

